

Ask HN: Does my website properly represent me (through the eyes of an employer)? - darxius

I just completely changed the layout of my website and tried to revamp it a little. I added some jQuery and made it nice and simple (I like simple).<p>If you were an employer, what would my site "tell" you about me? Does it look good on my part for having a nice (or ugly, please tell me) website that I took the time to create? Do employers usually look for more in terms of representation and community involvement (see my "Online" section)?<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. I'm still an undergrad enrolled in a COOP/Internship program (Computer Engineering), so while this isn't super important (not "in" the job market) I would like to have a head start.<p>Website: http://maxmackie.com<p>That's the URL up there. Thanks for your help.
======
JoachimSchipper
Assorted comments:

Introduction (above photo): try to fit some "do" words ("free
thinker"..."reading"..."fan of"...). I figured you'd want mail to [max] at
domain, which seemed unlikely. Why not set up a max at maxmackie address as
well? If nothing else, Google Apps makes this cheap.

"Projects": link to institum is broken

"Resume": where is the PDF you talk about?

~~~
darxius
Thanks for your comment. I fixed the link (didn't notice that) and seeing as
I'm still in the works of a pdf version of my resume, I said so on the site.

What do you mean by "do" words?

Also, I'm thinking of also setting up a mailserver on maxmackie.com so that
won't be a problem in the future.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
"Do" words: "created", "made", "wrote", "organized". You only need a Tux
t-shirt to call yourself a Linux fan...

------
KiwiCoder
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoodie#United_Kingdom>

~~~
darxius
Wow, that's amazing. I didn't even know they had a negative connotation in the
UK. I'll try and get a better picture up there in the time being.

Thanks for your tip!

------
mikeburrelljr
Zzzz ... more cowbell!

